# Programa para la administracion de un isp



## eysaku (Abr 8, 2010)

saludos a todo quisieran saber si alguin me recomienda algunn buen programa la administracion de un isp llevar control de cliente trafico de la red y todo eso muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Es para la administracion de un cibercafe ?
Saludos


----------



## eysaku (Abr 10, 2010)

no para administrar el serviciode isp


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 12, 2010)

Para un sistema de rastreo satelital, verdad ?
Saludos


----------



## eysaku (Abr 12, 2010)

no este es para otro proyecto que quiero comenzar de ofrecer el servico de internet a diferentes clientes mendiante enlaces


----------

